# What about this one!!



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

What about this breeder???



http://www.puppydogweb.com/kennels/maltese_luxor.htm





















Bare with me here..





Andrea~


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone know!!





Thanks!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't know her but it seems like a good start.

1) Shows her dogs
2) Works with reputable breeders (I see Chrisman and Richelieu Maltese)
3) Participates in dog clubs


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Andrea--I've been out of the loop for a week, are you looking in any particular state or area, price range, breedline, etc.? Have you tried any Maltese clubs in your part of the country to see who they recommend? Like here in the west I would call Pacific Rim Maltese Club, or Evergreen. Actually Pacific Rim has members all over. How about people here at SM that have gotten babies recently? There seems to be a lot of new babies here. They surely would recommend their breeders.











I personally would stay away from unknown "kennels" that advertise on the net (nothing against known Maltese show breeders who advertise!). I'm talking about "kennels" that breed lots of dogs, usually several breeds, and turn out to be either mills or brokers.







I would stick with personal references and either the well known "top" show breeders, or ones that they recommend. They usually have friends who breed high level dogs from top lines on a very small scale, and probably don't advertise or have websites.







We have some very good breeders who are SM members--PM them for references.



I could name some breeders I have on my "possible" list, but not knowing your criteria I won't do that now. Sorry if I'm asking questions that you've already answered!







I figure that is a good possibility---but maybe this discussion will be viewed by newbies that haven't read previous thread yet.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Not sure how old this information is or how accurate this information is, but here's something I came across on infodog's site:

http://www.infodog.com/brag/breepage/b79900.htm

Do you know how many maltese she owns and breeds? 

Karyn


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Good questions. I was wondering the same things. I know of a little female from an excellent breeder. PM me privately if you'd like to know who to contact.

Cathy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You guys are so great!!''





Thanks,

Andrea~


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Andrea, Are you getting any closer to your perfect little girl? Please keep us informed.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am still looking!! To tell you the truth I want to stay in the N.Y. area or Jersey, or even Pennslyvania.

I am looking, and I really appreciate everyone helping me out..



Thanks, 

Andrea~









Edit: I might look into Florida too, cause my dad is in Boca(I am not right now) and he can go puppy hunting for me too..


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> I am still looking!! To tell you the truth I want to stay in the N.Y. area or Jersey, or even Pennslyvania.
> 
> I am looking, and I really appreciate everyone helping me out..
> 
> ...



I hope I don't add to the confusion. I got this name from AKC. She is 'Vice President East' of the American Maltese Assoc. She is also on the AKC breeders list. 
Debbie Kirsch
46 Maple Village Court
Bernardsville, NJ 07924
908-630-9186
[email protected]

good luck!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=210960
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You are so helpful to me, I will check this out..

And I forgot ur name...











Thank You,

Andrea~


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=210988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karen


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> I am still looking!! To tell you the truth I want to stay in the N.Y. area or Jersey, or even Pennslyvania.
> 
> I am looking, and I really appreciate everyone helping me out..
> 
> ...


Hi Andrea,

My name is Anthony my wife and I are in the same situation as you. We have a 16 month old male and we are looking to purchase a female Maltese also. We live in NJ and would like to work with someone in our area also. We would be gald to share any information with you also.

Let me know if you had any luck identifying a breeder so far
Anthony


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=210960
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks!!

My sons name is Anthony







I am just looking, where have you been looking?

I am in Staten Island..



Thanks..Andrea~


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211172
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great name your son is lucky...hahaha..anyway we looked at Spangled Pups (I actually have a link in this forum asking for advice on them and if anyone has worked with them in the past. We also looked at a breeder in Waldwick NJ and one towards PA...we are looking to keep the price around 1500 or so if possible...have you looked at any in the NJ area recently?...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211204
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks!!

My sons name is Anthony







I am just looking, where have you been looking?

I am in Staten Island..



Thanks..Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is a great name your son is lucky...hahaha..anyway we looked at Spangled Pups (I actually have a link in this forum asking for advice on them and if anyone has worked with them in the past. We also looked at a breeder in Waldwick NJ and one towards PA...we are looking to keep the price around 1500 or so if possible...have you looked at any in the NJ area recently?...
[/B][/QUOTE]
Not really, I mean I was looking at Chrisman, but not anymore and the one I posted about.. I am not that well informed and I am very confused with this whole process









Andrea~


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Have either of you looked at this one? Maybe someone on this list knows if this is a good breeder. I don't see any red flags. But I didn't spend a whole lot of time looking at their site. That breeder looks really familiar to me for some reason, but I can't seem to recall where I might have seen her or her picture before. 

http://www.perleblanche.com/accueilAN.html

Hope that link works. They are in Quebec (keep in mind I'm directionally challenged as well as geographically challenged), and if you are open to driving across the border to Canada, maybe you can see if they have a girl available? I have no idea what part of Canada Quebec is in.







Personally I don't see anything wrong with looking at breeders in Canada as well as the US, especially since you are both so close to the border there. Hmm..actually I should ask how close you are to the border.  So if you are willing to travel across the border, then why not consider them as well if they are within driving distance to you. Will at least give you more breeders to choose from. You can probably see if there is a canadian maltese club, similiar to the AMA and get a list of breeders from them as well. Just a thought. 

Karyn


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> Have either of you looked at this one? Maybe someone on this list knows if this is a good breeder. I don't see any red flags. But I didn't spend a whole lot of time looking at their site. That breeder looks really familiar to me for some reason, but I can't seem to recall where I might have seen her or her picture before.
> 
> http://www.perleblanche.com/accueilAN.html
> 
> ...



I will look into it...thanks


----------

